# 65 Points for 189 Visa...Does it stand any chance for invitation?



## cosmos1981 (Jul 23, 2012)

Hi All,

Many forum members have recieved the invitation on 1st September for 189 visa (min 70 points).
I would like to hear your thoughts, does 65 points stand any chance of getting invitation?

Regards


----------



## borntobeaussie (Nov 30, 2011)

cosmos1981 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Many forum members have recieved the invitation on 1st September for 189 visa (min 70 points).
> I would like to hear your thoughts, does 65 points stand any chance of getting invitation?
> ...


I have the same question buddy. Wait for sep 15 for that answer


----------



## cosmos1981 (Jul 23, 2012)

Hi borntobeaussie,

does next round is going to happen on Sep15?

regards


----------



## krish7469 (Oct 11, 2012)

Sep 15 results are now available. But what about Oct 1 Result...today is Oct 11 and havent seen heard any thing about Oct 1 invitation round. Did any one received invitations for Oct 1?


----------



## krish7469 (Oct 11, 2012)

*Oct 1 results for 189*

what about Oct 1 Result...today is Oct 11 and havent seen heard any thing about Oct 1 invitation round. Did any one received invitations for Oct 1?


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

Next few days. Could come out as late as the 14th.


----------



## krish7469 (Oct 11, 2012)

thank you, but Few more days for the round to happen or to publish results?


----------



## mskksm14 (Oct 15, 2011)

*VIC-SS clarification*



cosmos1981 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Many forum members have recieved the invitation on 1st September for 189 visa (min 70 points).
> I would like to hear your thoughts, does 65 points stand any chance of getting invitation?
> ...



Hi Cosmos,

I had submitted EOI with 65points and now I would like to apply for VIC-SS. 

Could you please provide me the details required for VIC-SS. Bcos my agent is telling that we need to provide some guarntee amount (30000 AUD), hence I m bit confused.  

Please guide.


----------



## outlander (Oct 1, 2012)

mskksm14 said:


> Hi Cosmos,
> 
> I had submitted EOI with 65points and now I would like to apply for VIC-SS.
> 
> ...


Hi mskksm,

When did you submit your EOI and did you select 189 subclass in your EOI? If yes, you will have a surprise tomorrow  as we are expecting the cutoff to drop down to 60 on Oct 15th.

All the best..


----------



## opfian (Feb 1, 2012)

I hope Invitations will drop to 65 ;


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

tenten said:


> Next few days. Could come out as late as the 14th.


to publish results. I expect them monday morning


----------



## mskksm14 (Oct 15, 2011)

outlander said:


> Hi mskksm,
> 
> When did you submit your EOI and did you select 189 subclass in your EOI? If yes, you will have a surprise tomorrow  as we are expecting the cutoff to drop down to 60 on Oct 15th.
> 
> All the best..


Dear Outlander,

As you said, yesterday I got that surprise. I got an invitation from skill set.   

:focus:

Could anyone tel me the list of processes and documents involved in visa application ?


----------



## outlander (Oct 1, 2012)

mskksm14 said:


> Dear Outlander,
> 
> As you said, yesterday I got that surprise. I got an invitation from skill set.
> 
> ...


Congratssss mskksm!!!!

Follow the below threads and you will be able to get necessary information about the documents checklist. Someone posted the 189 checklist on these threads earlier

EOI submitted club
EOI for visa subclass 189


----------



## outlander (Oct 1, 2012)

mskksm14 said:


> Dear Outlander,
> 
> As you said, yesterday I got that surprise. I got an invitation from skill set.
> 
> ...


checkout this page

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tralia/125143-eoi-visa-subclass-189-a-32.html

Gud luck


----------



## Colombo (Feb 4, 2013)

Dear All,

Has any one got there invitation....?
Any one knows about new ceiling limit...?

Cheers

XXX


----------

